# Dzień dobry



## lenvillecards (May 13, 2019)

Good day everyone. I’m an aspiring writer. I got into writing over a decade ago but life happens. I had a couple rough drafts written but I met my someone special, got married & had kids. Not to mention that my computer was stolen. During that time I started writing newsletters for my wife’s business & then became a correspondent for a college sports web site. This lasted a few years.

Fast forward till now & I have the itching to write another book. Well another rough draft anyway. It’s difficult to find time with 3 kids & a full time job.

I am new here so it is nice to meet all of you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dluuni (May 13, 2019)

Hi! I'm sure you'll fit right in. Looking forward to hearing more! What's your genre right now? Is there anything we can help with on your work in progress?


----------



## lenvillecards (May 13, 2019)

Dluuni said:


> Hi! I'm sure you'll fit right in. Looking forward to hearing more! What's your genre right now? Is there anything we can help with on your work in progress?



Hi, nice to met you. It’s nice to have a place like this to come to.

My current work is science fiction. What I am struggling most with right now, other than finding time, is the political angels. Politics are boring so I don’t want to spend to much time on it but it is a motivational factor for a prime character. Is it enough just to say that the government is dysfunctional & stagnant? How detailed does this need to be? Thanks.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 13, 2019)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 16, 2019)

lenvillecards said:


> Good day everyone. I’m an aspiring writer. I got into writing over a decade ago but life happens. I had a couple rough drafts written but I met my someone special, got married & had kids. Not to mention that my computer was stolen. During that time I started writing newsletters for my wife’s business & then became a correspondent for a college sports web site. This lasted a few years.
> 
> Fast forward till now & I have the itching to write another book. Well another rough draft anyway. It’s difficult to find time with 3 kids & a full time job.
> 
> ...




Wow, that's a lot going on in your life! Life certainly does happen, but never silly delays for writing. If you have an itch, just itch it. Seriously. Teach your kids to write for you. Train them like little secretaries if they're old enough to jot down thoughts for you. At your job, start writing during your breaks. You're required at least a half hour every day. Relax, eat, and brainstorm. There is absolutely no excuse not to write down anything. Here, allow me to give you some pointers. You can always modify based on pace, busy level, and availability. 



*Create a Daily Writing Itinary *

Okay, immediately you think about vacations when you think of itinerary planning. If you would like to make this more exciting, you can use a vacation model. Just know - you have destinations and activities behind each one. You are going to arrive in your bedroom, bathroom, kitchen, garage, car, office, lunch break,  outside, whatever. You know exactly what you do every day. Reshape it with creating a daily writing plan guide to set you motivated for any form of writing. How else will you live your life? Unless you stay inside a cage locked up in a dungeon somewhere, you have the freedom to move from one place to another with or without the intention to write. Let's start writing! 
*
Execute the Plan with a Trial Run 

*I am not going to ask for much here. Executing anything seems a bit committed, like a contract or written agreement to someone. Hence, the trial run. You don't have to run a marathon the minute your gym membership starts. You have to take baby steps. Grab yourself a writing pad at a dollar store and a decent pen. You can download any writing app that stores notes. Do something that will help you write something. I am not going to judge you _(hardcore)_ if you like smearing animal blood over cave walls. Find your go-to writing strategy before you start writing. When you figure this out, then arrive to each destination with an incentive. You cannot drink your first cup of coffee without writing down something. It could be anything. It doesn't have to be book related. You can ask yourself questions. You can write about your goals for the day. Just write for the love of your coffee. Before you walk into the bathroom to take a shower, express yourself. Write about something you would hate to happen while you were showering. Train yourself to say, "Oh, shit. I need to write!" Make it into a game like collecting coins every half hour for a slot machine app. Personalize this experience for yourself. 

*Organize Your Thoughts 

*Oh, what a great day of writing. Did you accomplish more than a few words? Organize them. Are kids in the way? Pretend that your children are your book's characters. Whether you organize with a pen on paper or mentally, use your resources around you as a way to visualize your writing in person. Imagine if your characters wore the same clothes your kids do. Say the same thing your kids are saying. You don't have to physically organize your thoughts from the day. Act them out in your head. Use your kids as the inspiration behind scenes and events. 

*Full Speed Ahead *

The moment you have time for yourself, plan to take action and use your itinerary as a way to express yourself in full-blown sentences. This is when you truly reflect on what happened for the whole week. Take what you got and use it for your advantage. There are so many different platforms you can use to write your novel. I use Novlr. I paid $100 for a lifetime subscription when they first launched. There are cheaper alternatives, like Microsoft Word or WattPad. Whether you want to share your writing to the world, during the rough part of your journey, that's all up to you. 


I hope I've helped a bit! Take care.


----------



## lenvillecards (May 16, 2019)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Wow, that's a lot going on in your life! Life certainly does happen, but never silly delays for writing. If you have an itch, just itch it. Seriously. Teach your kids to write for you. Train them like little secretaries if they're old enough to jot down thoughts for you. At your job, start writing during your breaks. You're required at least a half hour every day. Relax, eat, and brainstorm. There is absolutely no excuse not to write down anything. Here, allow me to give you some pointers. You can always modify based on pace, busy level, and availability.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Theres a lot of really good advice there, thank you.

I have been setting aside an hour or so a day for writing. I have been working on this for a few months.  I have made a story outline & jotted down a lot of notes. Currently I am writing the first draft, just writing with minimal editing, and about half way done. I like the old fashioned way with the first draft, pen & paper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 17, 2019)

Thank you! I appreciate it. I am glad to hear that you've been maintaining a writing routine. I'd love to work with you on your writing. If you feel comfortable, feel free to send me your outline in a private message. You can always summarize it. I admire the old fashion way of writing. It's a pleasure knowing you found a method that suits your comfort level in writing.


----------



## lenvillecards (May 24, 2019)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Thank you! I appreciate it. I am glad to hear that you've been maintaining a writing routine. I'd love to work with you on your writing. If you feel comfortable, feel free to send me your outline in a private message. You can always summarize it. I admire the old fashion way of writing. It's a pleasure knowing you found a method that suits your comfort level in writing.



I’m always open to help & advice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquilo (May 26, 2019)

Good to have you here! Aye, unfortunately, readers will tell if you're brushing over important motivational elements. Saying that, it doesn't have to be a big political debate, just mentioning something that sparked his hate could help, like: Flames still licked at his cheeks as he'd dragged a woman crying and screaming from the highrise flats that had set on fire. Cheap cladding: Government cutbacks. Yeah, right. Everyone knew different. Cheap cladding just hid how the government controlled the population by burning people out: ash to cash, or saving it at least. Only this woman's kid? Her kid was still in there, the screams off the toddler louder than any flames eating their way through windows. Political debates didn't matter after that. Only survival... hate.


----------

